# What is wrong with this glo fish, deformed?



## cajunmomof4 (Mar 1, 2008)

Ok I have 4 glo-fish and one outcast platy in a 8 gallon biorb. They all are doing well. I have been testing the water often because of the unexpected addition of the platy. test are as follows (did water change yesterday, 50%)

Nitrates-10
nitrites-0
ammonia-0
ph-7.4

I have had this tank running and cycled for several months with only two serpae tetras in it. I got the glo fish about two weeks ago, moved the tetras to the community tank, and then had to add the platy cause he was being picked on. Ok tonight as I was feeding them I got a good look at the green glo fish, he is the smallest and quickest so I had never really seen him well. His mouth looks odd to me and his tail looks tattered. Here is a pic. 










you can see the tail here










So do you all think this could be fin and mouth rot, or just a mouth deformity? [/img]


----------



## The-Wolf (Mar 15, 2007)

I'm afraid it looks like the fish has a broken jaw, probably caused by
swimming into something really fast (quite common for danios).
unfortunately the kindest thing you can do is euthanase it.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

The-Wolf said:


> I'm afraid it looks like the fish has a broken jaw, probably caused by
> swimming into something really fast (quite common for danios).
> unfortunately the kindest thing you can do is euthanase it.


I agree. Sorry to hear that.


----------



## cajunmomof4 (Mar 1, 2008)

He doesn't seem to be suffering, he eats well, I think I will give him a little more time to see if his fins heal. If they don't then I will have to euthanize, but I am really hoping it will be a last resort.


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

Has the fish always looked this way?

I agree it could be a broken jaw, but also keep in mind that Glofish are the first and only genetically modified live animal for sale in the United States. My girlfriend has done genetic engineering work with danios, and she informs me that birth defects are not uncommon with Glofish. Also, they are quite likely to die relatively premature deaths as they are many times more likely than a standard zebra danio to develop cancer. 

However, if the fish looked normal when you bought it, it is quite likely a broken jaw.


----------



## cajunmomof4 (Mar 1, 2008)

I really wasn't sure, because like I said he is one fast little thing, but my husband said it was like this the first night he saw it. He said he asked me what was wrong with its face (I dont remember him saying that) I QTed him before i left this morning. I am going to watch him, and if I can get the tattered tail fin healed up and he eats well I will just leave him be. thanks everyone.


----------

